# A Sequel To Wagner's Ring



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got this from composer Frank Feldman on you tube . It's priceless !

In the fifth, completely static part of the Ring, the Rhine maidens, having grown weary of 

their celibicacy , open up a posh brothel which accepts only gold as payment .

Alberich and Erda have spawned a race of half-Jewish stock brokers who have

grown fabulously wealthy , thanks to mom's unerring insider trading tips.

The remaining Gibichungs ,Hunding's kinsmen , and the giants work at entry level Wal-Mart type

jobs , with no health insurance . Mitt Romney is now king of the gods, sans the annoying pangs of

conscience, and death wish of his predecessor . No Siegfrieds are to be found , only impotent 

Denis Kucinich and Ralph Nader types . A sixth opera is not planned . Music by Philip Glass .


ROFLOL !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait, isn't Alberich dead?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

We don't know. He disappears after the beginning of the second act . The American composer Christopher Rouse has written a brilliant satirical work for orchestra and percussion soloist caled "Der Gerettete Alberich" 
(Alberich saved ) , which makes extensive use of Wagner's music from Gotterdamerung with his own , describing what supposedly happens to Alberich after the Riing. There's a recordng on the Finnish Ondine label with Leif Segerstam and the Helsinki Philharmonic, with percussion solist Evelyn Glennie , and the piece was widely performed some years back . 
Try it ! It's a blast !


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

What drugs were consumed in this business?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

superhorn said:


> We don't know. He disappears after the beginning of the second act . The American composer Christopher Rouse has written a brilliant satirical work for orchestra and percussion soloist caled "Der Gerettete Alberich"
> (Alberich saved ) , which makes extensive use of Wagner's music from Gotterdamerung with his own , describing what supposedly happens to Alberich after the Riing. There's a recordng on the Finnish Ondine label with Leif Segerstam and the Helsinki Philharmonic, with percussion solist Evelyn Glennie , and the piece was widely performed some years back .
> Try it ! It's a blast !


Oh, my mistake, it's Hagen that gets drowned by the Rhinemaidens.


----------

